# Cgroup on FreeBSD?



## ky7en (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, 

In these times of multi-core power computers, _an_ OS must be able to limit resources. Linux ha_s_ Cgroup + _LXC_ = light virt [what? --mod] + very nice limit resources (mem_ory_/_CPU_/_IOPS/_...). FreeBSD ha_s_ jail_s_, but where is the good way to limit resources for many jails? 

I know only login.conf but it is _a_ very, very bad way to limit anything


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2013)

There are Resource Limits.


----------



## ky7en (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks @wblock@*,* *I*'ll check this, rctl it may come true

Best regards*.*


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Jul 12, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> There are Resource Limits.



Hi,

From the handbook you cited, I think there is a bug, or correct me if I were wrong, in this sentence. 


> The maxproc is, of course, max number of processes, which is considered the action. The action here is set to deny, which blocks any new processes from being created.


The bug is the first appearance of action which should be resource instead.

I am just a plain user who skims over parts of handbook.  I have not finished reading it though.

Really apologized for tags using in this post, I am in a rush.

with best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

MNIHKLOM said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> From the handbook you cited, I think there is a bug, or correct me if I were wrong, in this sentence.
> 
> The bug is the first appearance of action which should be resource instead.



Thank you for pointing this out, fixed.


----------

